# Anyone else find themselves buying a lot in the beginning...



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

...not knowing what they really should get, and ending up with a lot of stuff that isn't quite right? I've been through two skins, two cases (although the first - an M-Edge Go - I knew would just be my starter case), a Kandle on the way, but now I have an M-Edge Prodigy and I should probably have gotten an e-Luminator (but I still think I might get an Oberon eventually), and a Borsa Bella bag that I'm now trying to sell because it isn't quite right.

Anyone else?


----------



## Lionspaw (Jan 4, 2010)

I haven't done that because I'm too frugal, but I sure can see how easy it would be.  Actually, I postponed
ordering my K2 because I was overwhelmed with the accessory choices!  There certainly have been some nice
businesses built up around the Kindle.  Have fun!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Yes, I've done it too.  Buying what you think will be "it", only to have more/new choices in skins and cases come out on the market.  I am on my 3rd skin for K2 and use either my Oberon or Noreve cases.  I finally settled on a Kandle after a mighty brite and another smaller light I got at Walmart.  It doesn't seem to ever end!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I bought a M-Edge case and a light, had to be prepared


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

I did it with my first skin, and sort of my first cover and quite possibly my third cover.

I bought a skin I loved online, but when I put it on my kindle, I just really did not like it. I ordered a new custom one after that, and am now changing it again, not because I don't like it but because I need something new.

My first cover I really liked, but then found this place and fell in love with Oberon and had to get one so that cover got put on the side.

Now after using the Oberon cover for about six months I decided I wanted another Oberon, but was going to try a Journal with the Amazon case because they didn't have the design I wanted. I ordered and still love the design, but there are just a few nit picking things that are really bothering me (too much space on the side, and just slightly wider than I would like.)

So my mom ordered a Pebbled Fuschia Prodigy from Medge and they were having a buy one get one for 10% off so I ordered an M-Edge Icon and think I will use that for a while. If I don't like that one I will just order my back up Oberon design.

I think I've spent more on accessories than I have on the actual Kindle LMAO!!!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL I still have K2 and K1 skins I have not even used.. so yes I am loving the accessories


----------



## Brian8205 (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah, I tend to get a little carried away with new stuff.   

I ordered an eLuminator and ordered a Kandle two days later.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I was quite frugal about all of this until I signed on to Kindleboards last April. I bought a K1 that came with a case and used a baggy over that to put into my purse. I bought a Might Bright booklight that wouldn't stay on the naked kindle, so I had to use the cover. Then I discovered the M-Edge line and bought a green M-Edge executive jacket when they were marked down (because K2 came out). I thought that was a big purchase! I'd see the Oberons but didn't decide to buy one until I saw all the messages about them here.

I bought 2 Oberon covers for my K1 and two Borsa Bella bags. When I got my refurb K2 in October, I gave away my K1 with most of the accessories and sold my two Oberon covers here.

Next, I bought a Kindle DX in August, after hearing all the good reviews here. I won't get into the accessories info here, but I have some!

Now I have for my K2 2 Oberon covers and 4 M-Edge Go-Jackets. I use them all except for the sapphire blue that doesn't go well with the skin I have on K2 now. Next skin, whenever that may be will have to go with all 6 of the covers.

I have a friend who got a K2 for Hannukah with a black M-Edge Go Jacket and that's it. She hasn't bought any accessories (yet) and I don't talk about them because it's embarrassing that I have so many. Her set up really looks great!


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

Well, I ordered an M-Edge Prodigy and E-luminator light when I first ordered my Kindle. I hadn't found the enablers on this board yet and had no idea there were so many options. I really like the Eluminator light and I liked the way it folded into the Prodigy case. I ordered the DecalGirl Dark Burlwood skin that I liked a lot.

But I didn't really like the color and feel of the Prodigy case (I wish I had gotten a red or purple smooth leather instead of the pebbled leather in saddle) and so I started looking at Oberons. (Which, of course, can't be helped if one is constantly "shopping" on this accessories board. <sigh>) So, now I've got a beautiful Oberon (Celtic Hounds in wine) and I've got a Kandle on order. Oh, and I changed my skin to better match the Celtic Hounds. I think it's called Velvet Jewel. It looks nice, but I prefered the classic look of the burlwood. <sigh>.

Now I find I'm waiting for Octo to put a clasp on their Vintage Cover. I think I would really like the soft feel of the leather. But would I like it as much as my Oberon? I think the stiffness/thickness of the Oberon leather offers really good protection for my Kindle. I wonder if the Octo is equally protective And would I need a new skin to go with the OCTO Vintage Leather cover? Which one?

I like the Noreve rail system and the look of their sueded leathers. But I don't like the travel wallet inside. I wish it were soft and smooth inside. The Cole Haan Kindle cover looks softest of all, but again, no clasp.

All these decisions would be much easier to make if we could just go to the mall and feel and smell and admire each option live and in person. But I'm n Mexico, so that's probably never going to be an option for me. <sigh>

Judith


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

lulucello said:


> All these decisions would be much easier to make if we could just go to the mall and feel and smell and admire each option live and in person. But I'm n Mexico, so that's probably never going to be an option for me. <sigh>
> 
> Judith


That is so true.

You all make me feel a lot better though!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

yeah we do tend to support each others bad habits.. LOL.. look at it this way.. we are creating jobs and stimulating the economy.

Becca from Oberon told me sales were so good this year (thanks to places like this one) they actually called back a few employees they had to let go  a while back. because of it being so slow.. during the holidays.. see you are providing jobs

(I am a girl who CAN justify her shopping!)


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Patrizia said:


> yeah we do tend to support each others bad habits.. LOL.. look at it this way.. we are creating jobs and stimulating the economy.
> 
> Becca from Oberon told me sales were so good this year (thanks to places like this one) they actually called back a few employees they had to let go a while back. because of it being so slow.. during the holidays.. see you are providing jobs
> 
> (I am a girl who CAN justify her shopping!)


That is great!! And you are my kinda girl!


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

My dad used to tease me whenever Mom and I came home from a shopping adventure. He said we were helping to keep the economy strong. Glad it's turned out to be true, at least in regard to Oberon staffing.

But, OMG, I just followed a link on the Review forum to SFBags! I'm lusting after the Muzetto personal size messenger bag. But it's soooo expensive. <sigh>.

Perhaps I should quit shopping for a while and finish my book (_Mountains Beyond Mountains_, by Tracy Kidder. The story of Dr. Paul Farmer and the work he and his organization, _Partners in Health_, have done in Haiti, Peru and Russia, helping impoverished communities to fight multi-drug resistant TB. He's truly a hero. And the book is an easy read.)


----------



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks to the KB that I studied for months.....I picked out the perfect Oberon cover (Avenue of Trees in taupe) and the perfect Decal Girl skin (Reaching out).  Haven't regretted my purchase.  These were my "first' cover and my "first" skin.  The Oberon will last forever due to it's workmanship so I won't be buying another cover for a reaaallly long time


----------



## kat89447 (Nov 6, 2009)

I think alot of it happens in the beginning because you are trying to figure out what works best for you. I know that while I still love my first case, it was heavy and didn't fit my everyday needs the way my second case did. Skins, well those are a mood thing lol. Lights are again part of the process, what works best for how you use them. I know now when I buy things for my kindle it is out of a smaller group of options and less often.


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

I almost did.  Then I decided to wait and realized I didn't need a skin.  My case covers most of the front of my kindle.  I waited to buy a case and then I wanted to get another and talked myself out of it.  I can only use one at a time.  So I saved money there.    Also my mom made me a sleeve to carry it in when I put it in my purse (with it's case on it of course).  I will make another quilted sleeve to carry it in when I decide which material I would like it made out of.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

The good news is, for some of us, the accessories adventure DOES end when we find the right things!  

I started out with a naked K2, no cover, back before Oberon released theirs, before the first M-Edge covers even shipped.  I used a leather journal cover I had here at home, with a jury-rigged insert of matboard and elastic corners to hold the K2 in place.  Decal Girl put out their first 30 skins or so a couple of weeks later, and I bought one of those.  Then I got the Oberon Dragonfly Pond (original) in fern, and a Borsa Bella bag.

By the time four months had passed, I'd been through three covers, two sleeves, and two skins.  And had already amassed several more BB bags in various styles and patterns.

But that was when my shopping literally stopped.  I'd found a skin I liked (Monet's Waterlilies), and a cover I liked (Noreve Sandy Vintage), and I was pretty well done.  The Oberon went to a friend, the first skin is tucked away in case I ever want to switch back, most of the bags and a platform style case only come out when I travel.  I did buy a new BB purse this week, but didn't specifically get a Kindle bag this time.  I browse through the new stuff when people post it here, and came pretty close to picking up an M-Edge New Yorker cover, but again stopped when I realized that I just wasn't likely to LOVE it the way I do the Noreve.  

I'll eventually likely switch to a matte finish skin, and the new M-Edge underwater case is a must for reading in the tub, but I no longer feel driven to constantly want to change what I have.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

It does end lol. I actually didn't buy 1 accessory for my kindle for the first year. They I met the enablers here, I ended up with 2 borsa bella bags, a skin and 2 oberons plus a light. Haven't bought another K specific accessory in probably 6 months.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I also studied KindleBoards to determine which accessories I really wanted. While waiting for my KK, I purchased a Strangedog case, a DecalGirl Burlwood skin, and a MightyBrite 2 light. I would have been happy with them. However my Kindle order was filled with a K2 instead! I found a home for the case and the skin and kept the light.  

While waiting, I bought a purse on sale at Target and, using ideas about what might be needed, I sewed some purse pockets to organize the inside. I was home for one weekend between business trips when my K2 arrived and made a "temporary" case from a journal on sale at Michael's, some fabric and elastic from JoAnn's, and some stiff plastic left over from another project. I am still using that purse and case nearly a year later.  The only accessories since have been a BoxWave screen protector and a silicone case that fits over my K2 and inside my "temporary" case for extra shock and moisture protection. 

I hope to make a new case in a few months as the first one is wearing out. I can thank Kindleboards for helping me decide what I really needed (and what I didn't) so that I would have more money for other things (books, family vacation, etc.)


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

*"Anyone else find themselves buying a lot in the beginning..."*

Yes ... and it's not just Kindle stuff for me. In my case, I became addicted to Oberon. I fell in love with my Oberon Kindle cover, but just could not justify the expense for another *Kindle* cover (and I also love it so much that I have no desire to put my Kindle in any other cover ....)

However, I had NO trouble justifying the expense of an Oberon journal cover (purchased in December) and an Oberon organizer (which actually just arrived yesterday ... ) Soon to come: Oberon checkbook cover and card holder. Just call me an Oberon fangirl ...

It can be hard to predict what will happen once one finds herself in the presence of a healthy throng of enablers ...


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Stellamaz said:


> It can be hard to predict what will happen once one finds herself in the presence of a healthy throng of enablers ...


No...it's really easy to predict what will happen--you'll spend LOTS of money!


----------



## mindreader (Oct 8, 2009)

Yep.  

Feel alittle like Goldilocks:  

Bought an M-edge cover first, but it wasn't right for me.  Bought a pretty skin from DecalGirl, but it was too distracting while reading.  And bought a couple of carrying cases to put it all in, found they weren't necessary.

Ended up with a different cover, a more subdued skin and my regular old bag for carrying - which are just right... for now.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Stellamaz said:


> *"Anyone else find themselves buying a lot in the beginning..."*
> 
> Yes ... and it's not just Kindle stuff for me. In my case, I became addicted to Oberon. I fell in love with my Oberon Kindle cover, but just could not justify the expense for another *Kindle* cover (and I also love it so much that I have no desire to put my Kindle in any other cover ....)
> 
> ...


I'm holding out for the new designs and new pics on their web site, but I'm dying to enter the Oberon world.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

....without Kindle Boards, I probably wouldn't have even bought a Kindle


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I was just thinking the other day that my Kindle is dressed better than I am;
I got mine for Christmas; I'm already on my 2nd skin and cover:
1st one was M-Edge purple Prodigy w/the Monet Garden @ Giverny skin, with the e-luminator light; 
now I'm using my Oberon daVinci in Saddle with the "Library" skin; I love this combo;
I also have the Kandle and the MightyBright lights;
last week I bought the Vera mini-laptop bag in Symphony in Hue, as well as a Borsa Bella Bag in one of her new Spring designs
This week I ordered 2 more M-Edge products: the Page Sleeve in Gold, and the Prodigy in Fuchsia, as well as a new Oberon:
blue Roof of Heaven.
I also just ordered the BookGem Book Holder, and am looking for another light!
I have to say I don't regret any of my choices; I love them all, but YIKES!! where does it end?
I'm thinking I'm getting toward the end, but now I'm learning how to make my own skins......


----------



## Susinok (Feb 2, 2010)

It's been two weeks and my Kindle still naked. I really prefer it that way when I read. I have a document holder at home I use to prop it up on my lap so I can read and knit.

At work in the lunchroom I use another document holder to hold it up to read as I eat and then knit.

I like the feel of it in my hand by itself, but I may make a fabric cover for it, to use as I tuck it in my purse.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Susinok said:


> It's been two weeks and my Kindle still naked. I really prefer it that way when I read. I have a document holder at home I use to prop it up on my lap so I can read and knit.
> 
> At work in the lunchroom I use another document holder to hold it up to read as I eat and then knit.
> 
> I like the feel of it in my hand by itself, but I may make a fabric cover for it, to use as I tuck it in my purse.


I completely understand the idea of reading it as is; it's so very light and it's comfortable that way for a lot of people. I did it that way for quite a while. However, you may want something a little sturdier than just a fabric cover for carrying it around. The screen is definitely fragile, and you wouldn't want to break it if it knocks against something inside your purse, or if it's banged against a hard object while in transit. Accidents happen!

There are a number of sturdy sleeves on the market that would give your Kindle adequate protection against bumps or foreign objects, add little weight, and are easily removeable for reading. If you do decide to make your own cover, please consider using something as reinforcement over the screen area. A little padding alone won't spread the impact of anything that comes into contact with your Kindle. (This is also the problem I have with a lot of the homemade covers found on etsy--there's just nowhere near enough protection against impact or drops.)


----------



## Susinok (Feb 2, 2010)

I've been thinking of an M-edge flip-top style cover. I don't know, however, and I don't want to waste money on something I won't use. My purse is small, leather, and rigid, and the Kinde slides in there perfectly. If I put a cover on it, it'll no longer fit into the purse, which would mean I'd probably take the cover off. 

No I'm not changing purses. Not until this one wears out. Can you tell I'm not into accessories, hehe. 

I did buy the extended warranty for the one-time accident replacement while I consider my options. 

I can proabably re-inforce a quilted and sewn cover with some plastic canvas, which would give it rigidity without adding much bulk.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I wonder if the M-Edge Page Sleeve might work for you since you like holding the Kindle in your hand without a cover
and you don't want to change bags; I think it's fairly small. I just ordered one, but it hasn't arrived yet, so I can't be sure, but they look like one of the most compact ways to protect your Kindle.









The Slip Sleeve might also be worth considering:









Hope this helps; please let us know what you decide.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh - I like the slip sleeves! I'll have to check those out.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

FYI, I just bought the Page sleeve today from the medgstore.com, and I used promo code FACEBOOK which saved 20%, which covered the price of shipping and bit more.


----------



## cherokeelady14 (Feb 12, 2010)

I just bought my Kindle 2 last night and I am so very excited I could barely contain myself at work. After three months of research and a full twenty four hours of debate and nail-biting, I chose the Kindle over the Nook because it was tried and true. I discounted the Sony Readers because both of my parents have one and I dislike their online store. After deciding on my purchase, I also decided on the two year warranty, since the purchase was so large. So far I have also- without even having recieved my Kindle (though, because of Valentine's free two-day shipping I should get it tomorrow)- purchased a skin from Decalgirl- the anteater one, at http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/32785, a case,- the blue Senyx case that doubles as a wallet, linked here at http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002N3A976/ref=oss_product- and a Zagg invisishield. After reading your posts however, I am sort of wishing Zagg had a place to cancel the order. I have used the Zagg's on my GPS, my mom's GPS, and both our phones. I love them. Nothing get underneath, and they wipe clean SO easily. But I'm kind of worried that, like the topic of this thread, I just found myself caught up in buying stuff to protect my precious new treasure. I know the Zagg has worked on other things, but I'm worried about the glare issue. I just got the screen shield from them because I figured with a case, and a skin, it was just my screen in need of protection. Oh well. If it sucks, at least I'll have the free cloth that comes with it to keep in my case and wipe the screen off. Any thoughts, updates, suggestions for this new Kindle owner?


----------

